# Hello, I'm new here



## EnthusiasticWife (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi, all.

I've been reading the forum for a while and on occasion, I feel like I have something to add to the conversation. So, why not start by saying hi to all members. 

My name is Natalie. I have been married for almost 10 years now. I found you guys during my toughest times and this forum really helped me get through. It's weird how knowing that someone else is having the same problem, makes yours seem a bit easier to overcome. Anyway, our biggest problems are past us now which makes me very enthusiastic 

Once again, Hi. If you ever want to chat, feel free to contact me. In any case, see you in the forum threads


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome EW.

Share your story sometime.

You can probably help even if you have unresolved issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NothingsOriginal (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks for introducing yourself, until you did that I was the newest newbie here


----------



## EnthusiasticWife (Sep 4, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Welcome EW.
> 
> Share your story sometime.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks. I will. See you inside 



NothingsOriginal said:


> Thanks for introducing yourself, until you did that I was the newest newbie here


Well, technically you may still be the newest member here, I actually found this forum a couple of months ago and registered in September. But I find it rather hard getting into conversations, so never posted anything.


----------

